# Yucky toenails



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

They're thick, yellow, and embarrassing. :grump: I hate letting anybody see my feet when they look like this. Also one big toe has a lot of white, thick 'debris' under it.


Any suggestions? Tried TTO but didn't seem to help.


----------



## rascaldaisy (Jun 1, 2006)

Camphor. Try a product such as Vicks several times a day. It takes a few months, but you will see improvement. Be sure to get it under the nail.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Also, you can soak every day in a listerine solution. Be sure and wash feet daily and wear clean socks.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

My DH had this.He had good luck with OTC Lamisil spray for jock itch.He sprayed it on every morning and every evening for several months.It takes along time for this to clear.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I had a Big Toe with this problem. I used Tea Tree oil, rubbed into the toe nail every morning and night. Took about 3 months, but it totally cleared it up.

galump


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know what is best to use but it sounds like a fungus. So if anyone can come up with a good fugicide that will get to the part where the nail is formed it should be able to clear it up eventually.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

It is caused by a fungus, so you can try any of the topical fungus treatments. Often people wind up having to take oral allopathic treatments which require liver tests to make sure they aren't doing liver damage.

Susceptibility to the fungus is sometimes an early indication of peripheral vascular disease, which in turn is often caused by high cholesterol and triglycerides, or by diabetes. You might want to be checked for those conditions by whatever practitioner you go to who has ability to do labs.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I agree with any of the above treatments and offer something different I've heard about in several places, mostly recently from The Dirt Doctor :

_Topic


Toenail Fungus Treatment 

What has originally reported to me by a listener is to put Â½â of horticultural cornmeal in a flat pan thatâs large enough to get your feet in. Add enough warm water to cover the feet and soak over an hour. The Alliance Horticultural cornmeal product has shown the best results so far but whole ground cornmeal should work as well. Soak feet for over an hour. More than one treatment may be needed._


Halo


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

It's a fungal infection.

Soak the affected nails for 15 minutes a day in a basin containing 2 litres warm water, 1 cup Apple cider vinegar, and 10 drops of Lavender essential oil. Dry the area thoroughly using a towel followed by a hair dryer set to warm. Apply tea tree oil on the affected area 2-3 times a day until the new nail has completely grown out. This can mean about 6 months for fingernails and up to 12 months for toenails.You can also make a mixture of equal parts of Tea Tree oil and Lavender and dab this on the nail.

Apply undiluted Tea Tree oil with olive oil to the affected toe nail. Alternatively, put few drops of Tea Tree oil on toenails and rub it thoroughly every day.

Blend 2 drops of Oregano essential oil with a teaspoon of olive oil. Apply this mixture on the affected area daily for NOT more than three weeks.

Edited to add: if the tea tree oil didn't help, then you need to see a doctor for some really heavy-duty treatment. Most herbal treatments are fairly slow-working compared with the conventional treatments.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You have foot fungus.

RF


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

suburbanite said:


> It is caused by a fungus, so you can try any of the topical fungus treatments. Often people wind up having to take oral allopathic treatments which require liver tests to make sure they aren't doing liver damage.
> 
> Susceptibility to the fungus is sometimes an early indication of peripheral vascular disease, which in turn is often caused by high cholesterol and triglycerides, or by diabetes. You might want to be checked for those conditions by whatever practitioner you go to who has ability to do labs.


Now this is news to me. I would like to read more about this. Could you point me in the right direction, please?
I have this fungus and my doctor has never mentioned anything about it having to do with diabetes or high cholesterol. He just said that the powerful medications and the damage they can do to the liver aren't worth it. He told me to try home remedies and to paint the nail a pretty color. I was actually quite impressed that he wasn't pushing any meds.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

PinkBat said:


> Now this is news to me. I would like to read more about this. Could you point me in the right direction, please?
> I have this fungus and my doctor has never mentioned anything about it having to do with diabetes or high cholesterol. He just said that the powerful medications and the damage they can do to the liver aren't worth it. He told me to try home remedies and to paint the nail a pretty color. I was actually quite impressed that he wasn't pushing any meds.


Many people have toe nail fungus without any of the above conditions...

Michelle


----------



## Sandra Nelson (Oct 12, 2002)

We have successfully treated this condition in friends and family members, including those with diabetes, using grapefruit seed extract. Soak the feet in a warm basin of water with 15 to twenty drops of grapefruit seed extract. Repeat daily, or as often as possible schedules permitting, for as long as needed for the affected nails to grow out. During the same time, take orally one cup of water or tea with ten drops of grapefruit seed extract incorporated twice a day. Grapefruit seed extract is a powerful antifungal. It is very bitter and does not taste very good. The tea helps with taste. Grapefruit seed extract also helps with systemic Candida infections. Trim off infected nail tissue as it grows out. The big toe can take quite awhile to grow out. This treatment may interfere with the efficacy of some blood pressure meds. If you are on blood pressure meds, ask your physician first.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

HaloHead said:


> I agree with any of the above treatments and offer something different I've heard about in several places, mostly recently from The Dirt Doctor :
> 
> _Topic
> 
> ...


Someone else listens to howard!! 

Patty


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Someone else listens to howard!!
> 
> Patty


Well, what can I say? I live in Howard's hometown!

Halo


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My mother had that when she came to live here. I had her soak her feet in warm vinegar once a day. It took awhile but it cleared. I saved the vinegar and used it over and over and changed it about once a week.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

I used a Far Infra-red lamp to completly treat mine. I had it for some time, and when nothing else worked, Ius the fIr lamp once a day for about a month and it was totally cured. 

IT takes a while but the IR light does both kill hte fungus and helps increase circulation so that it clears faster and does not spread. I just placed the lamp near the affected place for a while each evening while I read and unwound getting ready for bed.


----------

